# Guy on a Buffalo



## Theogenes (Jul 11, 2012)

These are funny!
Guy On A Buffalo - Episode 1 (Bears, Indians & Such) - YouTube


----------



## Theogenes (Jul 11, 2012)

My thought exactly!


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 11, 2012)

What did I just watch?


----------



## Hilasmos (Jul 11, 2012)

lol


----------



## Somerset (Jul 11, 2012)

arap said:


> What did I just watch?



A "guy on a buffalo". For the cultural references you will have to ask others - I missed the point totally


----------



## gordo (Jul 11, 2012)

They even have T-Shirts!

View attachment 2962


----------



## newcreature (Jul 11, 2012)

Strange but funny. I watched episode 2 and think it is funnier.


----------

